# Trying to make it inviting!



## bsshig40 (Apr 4, 2020)

So I've had my red for 7 weeks now. He is still brumating. I dig him out about every 3 days and put a little food out. He will eat a little, get in his water some and then go up and bask for a little while. Then he goes back under until I dig him out again. So today I made him another shelf to climb up on his cool side. I'm hoping with a little change in his enclosure, that he will start coming out and staying out more. When he is out, he's still very defensive. He has ideal temps and humidity. What gets me is he stays buried and the substrate is cool and moist. I would think he would like to be up where its nice and warm. ????? Anyway, here's a couple pics of my change. Too much???? Not enough????


----------



## Debita (Apr 8, 2020)

I think he should be where he wants to be, and you shouldn't worry about him. If he's brumating, it's a healthy thing for him - he'll come out when he's ready. How old is he?


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yea he comes out about every 2-3 days and basks for a little. He's still a young one. I'm just letting him be for know. I thought maybe his brumation was getting over but he still stays down a lot so I quit putting a little food out for now until he starts staying out more. Don't want it to spoil inside him. I presume that when brumation is over, that they come out daily?


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, gradually. Day length, warmth, and UVB


----------



## Debita (Apr 9, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> Yea he comes out about every 2-3 days and basks for a little. He's still a young one. I'm just letting him be for know. I thought maybe his brumation was getting over but he still stays down a lot so I quit putting a little food out for now until he starts staying out more. Don't want it to spoil inside him. I presume that when brumation is over, that they come out daily?



Mine do not come out daily, in the longest of days, nor the highest of heat. So - nope! Mine eat, bask, hide...and repeat (generally)
Usually, after mine eat, they are gone in their hides the next day. Bask time varies. Sometimes they're gone for 2 days! When they hear me though, they come to see if I'm bringing them food.

It's hard when you have a little one, they're so fun to handle at that age!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine bask long in spring and fall. In most active months, they're out around 9 am daily for a couple of hours basking and marching around, then down usually to the next day. They eat a few times a week. Rain drives them into hiding.


----------



## Debita (Apr 9, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Mine bask long in spring and fall. In most active months, they're out around 9 am daily for a couple of hours basking and marching around, then down usually to the next day. They eat a few times a week. Rain drives them into hiding.


Must be difference in enclosures, and environments? Mine eat just like yours... a few times/wk


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

Well now y'all have me wondering. Is he done brumating? Should I start putting food back out for him? I don't want him eating if his system isn't ready for it. Opinions???


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Debita said:


> Must be difference in enclosures, and environments? Mine eat just like yours... a few times/wk


I think so, too. Mine go out for several months.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 9, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> Well now y'all have me wondering. Is he done brumating? Should I start putting food back out for him? I don't want him eating if his system isn't ready for it. Opinions???


If he can access his basking lamp and ambient by day is low 80s, with a cooler hide, he can eat safely.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

Then he should be all good Walter1. Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Right on.


----------



## Debita (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah - I just meant that if he wants to stay in brumation, I think he's happy and not wishing his life was different. As much as you WANT to play - he's just (literally) chillin'!! 

I still wish we humans could brumate. Drop a few pounds, clear our minds to the point that we have no idea where we are when we wake up, shed the stress....It's no wonder that sex is one of their first thoughts.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Debita said:


> Yeah - I just meant that if he wants to stay in brumation, I think he's happy and not wishing his life was different. As much as you WANT to play - he's just (literally) chillin'!!
> 
> I still wish we humans could brumate. Drop a few pounds, clear our minds to the point that we have no idea where we are when we wake up, shed the stress....It's no wonder that sex is one of their first thoughts.


Hmmmm


----------



## Debita (Apr 11, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Hmmmm



I know - a little crazy. Was hoping it would bring a giggle.. Wait...maybe we could eradicate flus!


----------



## TripleTegus (Apr 12, 2020)

I would say it was worth the laugh anyways.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 12, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> I would say it was worth the laugh anyways.


Me, too.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 22, 2020)

So I decided to put a small basking light over his new cool side shelf. I have no sunlight in my shop so his only light source is my 30" zoo med florescent light set on a 12hr timer. He still has his cool side hide which is in the mid 70's, on top of the hide is 80's and the basking shelf is about 90's. He seemed to like that. He came out 2 days in a row and now under for a couple of days. Its getting a lot warmer here now so I also took one of the heat emitters out of his hot side and replaced it with a small basking light. It now gives him a more sunny look in the daytime. Plus this will amplify all his uv requirements. Hopefully he will start coming out more. He does like his new cool side shelf though. He stays there for a while and then moves to the hot side. But before he left the cool side shelf, he had to poop on it. Lol Easy to find and clean. Lol


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

sounds like a good plan


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

Debita said:


> Yeah - I just meant that if he wants to stay in brumation, I think he's happy and not wishing his life was different. As much as you WANT to play - he's just (literally) chillin'!!
> 
> I still wish we humans could brumate. Drop a few pounds, clear our minds to the point that we have no idea where we are when we wake up, shed the stress....It's no wonder that sex is one of their first thoughts.


YES I would love to do that I've started puberty so man brumation 
would really be helpful now


----------



## Debita (Apr 22, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> So I decided to put a small basking light over his new cool side shelf. I have no sunlight in my shop so his only light source is my 30" zoo med florescent light set on a 12hr timer. He still has his cool side hide which is in the mid 70's, on top of the hide is 80's and the basking shelf is about 90's. He seemed to like that. He came out 2 days in a row and now under for a couple of days. Its getting a lot warmer here now so I also took one of the heat emitters out of his hot side and replaced it with a small basking light. It now gives him a more sunny look in the daytime. Plus this will amplify all his uv requirements. Hopefully he will start coming out more. He does like his new cool side shelf though. He stays there for a while and then moves to the hot side. But before he left the cool side shelf, he had to poop on it. Lol Easy to find and clean. Lol



Still laughing .... I know your new Tegu is young, so the bask of 90dg is good but could be warmer. 100-110dg is more common I think. For my adults, I have it at 120 - 125dg. Still giving them the cool side of 70-75dg


----------



## Debita (Apr 22, 2020)

Godzilla Earth said:


> YES I would love to do that I've started puberty so man brumation
> would really be helpful now



Right?? I will be laughing about this all day. Way too funny. Thx


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

man especially in colorado brumation would be top notch


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 22, 2020)

Debita said:


> Still laughing .... I know your new Tegu is young, so the bask of 90dg is good but could be warmer. 100-110dg is more common I think. For my adults, I have it at 120 - 125dg. Still giving them the cool side of 70-75dg


My tegus basking side is 115-120. The 90dg is the new shelf I put up higher on his cool side. His cool hide below this shelf is 74dg.


----------



## Debita (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool. If the bask is too hot, she'll stay away. I'm thinking 115dg is too hot for a little one, but if it's just a small spot - prob doesn't matter.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 22, 2020)

Debita said:


> Cool. If the bask is too hot, she'll stay away. I'm thinking 115dg is too hot for a little one, but if it's just a small spot - prob doesn't matter.


His hot basking area is on a hide that is about 1 ft square. He goes up there and will sit for a while. Inside the basking hide is about 85 dg. He seems to be maneuvering around to where he wants to go just fine. Doesn't seem to be veering away from any spot in his enclosure.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

your probably good then


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Remember to aim for a thermal gradient.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 23, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Remember to aim for a thermal gradient.


All My temps are taken at points of contact with a temp gun.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 23, 2020)

good choice, temp guns are waaaay more accurate than those wall hanging things


----------

